# Morocco tomorrow



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi everyone in Morocco. 

We had such a great time last year just hoping it hasnt changed too much in a year.

Is the big semi-wild camping place still open a taghazoute beach? there was construction going on all round it last year and guess its only a matter of time before its lost.

We re also planning on going down to Sidi Ifni because we didnt make it there last year. 

has anyone got any hot tips on places to see or anywhere/thing to avoid?)

We re at Tarifa right now looking at going tommorrow as long as the wind has dropped. Any contributions from people who are in morocco now very gratefully received.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Currently at Erg Chebbie on the edge of the desert..
Tagazoute is still open, we have not been but many "funsters" have been there.. Now charging 20dh a day...
Sidi Ifni, we did not do it either last year but did this time. Definatly go there. We stayed at El Barco under the cliffs on the sea front.

We have also now been further inland to Zagora and here at Erg Chebbie (Merzouga)..


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Jon

We are not departing for Morocco for a couple of weeks. Glad you are on yr way. 
We also stayed at El Barco in Sidi, windy but good location. Great market in sidi for fresh food.

Tonka - where are you staying in Merzouga? we stayed inside Hotel Tombouctou complex last year. Excellent.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Tagazoute one of our fave places and spent two weeks there this year. Sidi Ifni not on our list of places to go back to though. The camp sites are all rammed full of French vans with barely enough room to open your hab door let alone get the awning out. It's quite a climb to get up to the town and there's bugger all there when you do. 
We had a few nights really laid back wild camping set Mirleft about 20 mins N of Sidi Ifni. If travelling S it's sharp right just before the roadworks at the bridge over the Wadi. Signposted Plage. There is a Guardien who wants 20dh a night. Very relaxed, only 4 or 5 vans usually.


----------

